# New owner rethinking my decision



## rcizek (Mar 29, 2021)

Just bought in 12,000 credits for 22 grand. Now I’m home doing my own research and not liking the reviews. Also they said my credits could get me 2-3 weeks of vacation for a family of 4 and now I’m realizing that’s not true. I think I’m reading that you can cancel within 5 days and I’m still within that time period. They also showed me all inclusive resorts that I’m not finding on their website. Is this program really worth it. If I do the math it looks like it would take close to 16 years for it to be worth it. Right now I can’t see the benefit of being locked into this. Any advice?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't know about Worldmark, but if you are still in the rescission period of your contract, best advice is to rescind. You only get one chance to do that. Once the rescission period is up, you are stuck.


----------



## Marathoner (Mar 29, 2021)

12,000 WM credits is enough so you can book 1 week at a premium resort during a prime time of the year (e.g. winter for a ski destination or summer for a beach destination).  You should rescind.  If you purchase on the resale market, you can buy 12,000 WM credits for under $3000.  One WM resale broker I can recommend and have used in the past is Charlotte at Surefire Vacations.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Rescission is the correct answer; you can buy the same thing on the resale market for a fraction of the cost.

Follow the rescission instructions exactly, including the method by which you send it.  Best practice is to also send it by a method that generates a proof of mailing.  It is the time of mailing that matters, not the time of receipt.  Everyone who signed the purchase documents must sign the rescission letter.  Reference the contract number if you can.  You don't have to give a reason.


----------



## rcizek (Mar 29, 2021)

I haven’t received a contract number or reference number. I will try calling them tomorrow. Thank you for the help.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 29, 2021)

rcizek said:


> I haven’t received a contract number or reference number. I will try calling them tomorrow. Thank you for the help.


Calling does nothing. You must follow the instructions in the contract or paperwork you were given. When exactly did you sign the papers? If you only have 5 days time is precious to you right now.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 29, 2021)

Three comments:

#1.  I bought 12K WorldMark credits on eBay for $1500.  You paid more than $20,000 too much. 

#2.  Rescind.  Do it now.  Do your research, then buy what really fits your life.  Resale market has the same thing for pennies on the dollar.  (See my Comment #1.)

#3.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 29, 2021)

rcizek said:


> I haven’t received a contract number or reference number. I will try calling them tomorrow. Thank you for the help.


If you don't have a reference number, just send a copy of the contract you signed.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2021)

rcizek said:


> I haven’t received a contract number or reference number. I will try calling them tomorrow. Thank you for the help.


Did they give you a copy of the paperwork on the way out the door? Even if they didn't, just providing your name and address should be enough to rescind. Though if you have a copy of the contract, send an additional copy along with the letter.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 29, 2021)

The only advantage to buying from the Developer (Wyndham) is the ability to Book directly into Wyndham (formerly Worldmark) South Pacific - Australia and New Zealand. So if you are not planning on traveling Down Under it is best to buy resell. We have been Down Under 4 times in 10 years. You might want to find WMOWNERS web page. It is by Owners for Owners. There are Accounts for sale at reasonable prices. With Resell you will have access to all 90+ Worldmark Resorts including Fiji.

They probably showed you RCI Resort Access. Yes RCI has a number of AI Resorts. Book only 45 or 60 days (I forget which) in advance through RCI and you can any sized unit for 4,000 WM Points.


----------



## rcizek (Mar 30, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Calling does nothing. You must follow the instructions in the contract or paperwork you were given. When exactly did you sign the papers? If you only have 5 days time is precious to you right now.





CPNY said:


> Calling does nothing. You must follow the instructions in the contract or paperwork you were given. When exactly did you sign the papers? If you only have 5 days time is precious to you right now.


I signed on Friday at 1 pm. I think the 5 days starts the day after you sign. I’m going to send my letter tomorrow


----------



## CPNY (Mar 30, 2021)

rcizek said:


> I signed on Friday at 1 pm. I think the 5 days starts the day after you sign. I’m going to send my letter tomorrow


You have one day left basically. Good luck. Whoever signed the contract must sign the letter and send it to the address listed In the paperwork, not the sales office


----------



## Eric B (Mar 30, 2021)

@Grammarhero, here’s another rescission for the database.  Cost in first post.


----------



## josegm888 (Mar 30, 2021)

rcizek said:


> I signed on Friday at 1 pm. I think the 5 days starts the day after you sign. I’m going to send my letter tomorrow



Send it through certified mail and keep the receipt for your records. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 30, 2021)

Smart move to rescind.  Don't even think twice about it;  just RESCIND, and RESCIND now.   You only get one bite at the rescission apple!

BE SURE any buyer who signed the contract to purchase also signs the contract to rescind.  Sent it via USPS CERTIFIED MAIL and retain the original postmarked mailing receipt for your records.

Welcome to TUG.



.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 30, 2021)

Be sure to follow the instructions for rescission exactly as shown in your paperwork. The key to rescinding is to have proof that you did it in time. Your receipt from the post office for certified mail is your receipt. It doesn't matter when they receive your letter--it just matters that you mail it within the rescission time frame. Be sure everyone who signed the purchase agreement also signs the rescission letter. The letter can be as simple as saying "I'm exercising my legal right to rescind."  Don't call the sales office. Just get that letter mailed ASAP.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 30, 2021)

I would be sending emails, faxes and the registered letter to all of the corporate offices if I didn't have an official address on my paperwork.

Bill









						Contact WorldMark by Wyndham
					

Chat with WorldMark by Wyndham customer service. Find contact information for WorldMark by Wyndham and get answers regarding your timeshare questions.




					www.worldmarkbywyndham.com


----------



## rcizek (Mar 30, 2021)

Karen G said:


> Be sure to follow the instructions for rescission exactly as shown in your paperwork. The key to rescinding is to have proof that you did it in time. Your receipt from the post office for certified mail is your receipt. It doesn't matter when they receive your letter--it just matters that you mail it within the rescission time frame. Be sure everyone who signed the purchase agreement also signs the rescission letter. The letter can be as simple as saying "I'm exercising my legal right to rescind."  Don't call the sales office. Just get that letter mailed ASAP.


I got it done and payed close attention to details. Thank you for the help


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 30, 2021)

rcizek said:


> I got it done and payed close attention to details. Thank you for the help



Yay. You are smart to research right away. Glad you listened.


----------



## Firepath (Mar 31, 2021)

I would rescind. That's way too much to pay. It's a good product, just buy resale. We really like our WM.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 1, 2021)

rcizek said:


> Just bought in 12,000 credits for 22 grand. Now I’m home doing my own research and not liking the reviews. Also they said my credits could get me 2-3 weeks of vacation for a family of 4 and now I’m realizing that’s not true. I think I’m reading that you can cancel within 5 days and I’m still within that time period. They also showed me all inclusive resorts that I’m not finding on their website. Is this program really worth it. If I do the math it looks like it would take close to 16 years for it to be worth it. Right now I can’t see the benefit of being locked into this. Any advice?





rcizek said:


> I got it done and payed close attention to details. Thank you for the help


Congrats!  Now be patient and wait for the right opportunity on ebay.  I got 14,000 annual points and 26,000 banked points for $1100.  Took about 3 months to close.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 1, 2021)

rcizek said:


> I got it done and payed close attention to details. Thank you for the help


Good for you!  You have made the absolute best decision.  I didn't pay that much for 46,000 WorldMark credits. Bought resale.


----------



## sherakay (Apr 3, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> Congrats!  Now be patient and wait for the right opportunity on ebay.  I got 14,000 annual points and 26,000 banked points for $1100.  Took about 3 months to close.


May I ask 'when' you were able to snag that great of a deal? Recent auctions seem to be going at .20/credit


----------



## Tizhathepoetic1 (Apr 7, 2021)

Same thing just happend to me, rescind if you can.


----------



## rcizek (Apr 7, 2021)

Tizhathepoetic1 said:


> Same thing just happend to me, rescind if you can.


I’m currently waiting for their response. Tracking shows that they already received my letter.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 7, 2021)

You may not get a response from them. But you should receive all your money back. It could take up to 45 days for a credit to show up on your credit card but usually it happens sooner.


----------



## rcizek (Apr 7, 2021)

Karen G said:


> You may not get a response from them. But you should receive all your money back. It could take up to 45 days for a credit to show up on your credit card but usually it happens sooner.


I didn’t put any money down out of pocket but they set up a loan for down payment. I’ve already notified that bank. Thanks for the help your awesome.


----------



## Tizhathepoetic1 (Apr 7, 2021)

rcizek said:


> I’m currently waiting for their response. Tracking shows that they already received my letter.


Was it within the time frame listed in the contract? My contract gave me 5 calendar days but I sent mine immediately the next day.


----------



## rcizek (Apr 7, 2021)

Tizhathepoetic1 said:


> Was it within the time frame listed in the contract? My contract gave me 5 calendar days but I sent mine immediately the next day.


Yes it was on the 4th day. Luckily I came home from Vegas and was able to rethink things with a clear mind lol.


----------



## rcizek (Apr 9, 2021)

I just received my rescission confirmation from Wyndham. I want to seriously thank you guys for having my back. THANK YOU!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 9, 2021)

rcizek said:


> I just received my rescission confirmation from Wyndham. I want to seriously thank you guys for having my back. THANK YOU!



Congratulations! Glad it went the right way.  Now, spend the $15 to join Tug, take a seat and learn all you can, then buy resale when you're ready.  It's worth it.  Timesharing can be worthwhile, but you need to be an educated buyer.

Dave


----------



## Tizhathepoetic1 (Apr 9, 2021)

rcizek said:


> I just received my rescission confirmation from Wyndham. I want to seriously thank you guys for having my back. THANK YOU!


Hahaha! We both did!


----------



## PerryKing (Apr 18, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> The only advantage to buying from the Developer (Wyndham) is the ability to Book directly into Wyndham (formerly Worldmark) South Pacific - Australia and New Zealand. So if you are not planning on traveling Down Under it is best to buy resell. We have been Down Under 4 times in 10 years. You might want to find WMOWNERS web page. It is by Owners for Owners. There are Accounts for sale at reasonable prices. With Resell you will have access to all 90+ Worldmark Resorts including Fiji.
> 
> They probably showed you RCI Resort Access. Yes RCI has a number of AI Resorts. Book only 45 or 60 days (I forget which) in advance through RCI and you can any sized unit for 4,000 WM Points.


Plus pay HUIGE amounts Per person for the  REQUIRED all inclusive fee's  in $$$$


----------



## CPNY (Apr 18, 2021)

rcizek said:


> I just received my rescission confirmation from Wyndham. I want to seriously thank you guys for having my back. THANK YOU!


Awesome! Congrats!! Now buy resale for a buck lol


----------



## Grammarhero (May 10, 2021)

Tizhathepoetic1 said:


> Was it within the time frame listed in the contract? My contract gave me 5 calendar days but I sent mine immediately the next day.


@Tizhathepoetic1 We hope your rescission and deposit refund were successful. To track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission? As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.


----------



## VGinmo (Jul 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Did they give you a copy of the paperwork on the way out the door? Even if they didn't, just providing your name and address should be enough to rescind. Though if you have a copy of the contract, send an additional copy along with the letter.


All your numbers, member#, contract#, etc will be stored in the tiny USB you were given


----------

